# Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

So im planning to put double fogs on my jetta, i have a euro switch and im thinking outloud..is this idea possible? I wanna hook up low fogs like in the grille, so that would be one pull on the euro switch and then for my second set of fogs that are oem in my GLI headlights would be on the second pull.

Has anyone does this or is it even possible or am i just retarded








(hopefully 1st and 2nd options







)


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Colb.45)*

Yes I did this to my car. Just run a relay


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Clod)*

Hella E-code fogs, first pull. Grill fogs, second pull.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (whatnxt)*

alright cool thats what im going for except im gonna go first pull grill fogs and second fogs on GLI headlights


----------



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Colb.45)*

hey off topic, i just bought a 04 GTI and mine didnt come with fogs, does that mean i have to buy the switch and a new set of headlights or can i add the fog into my exsisting headlight, also i wana know how to do what your doing cause i would like double fogs too


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (h00pslayer90)*

right now my stock headlights have a blank spot where the fogs are, im ordering a second set of headlights with oem fogs and then im doing a retrofit also, then im going to look at getting the low grill fogs prob de hell xenon fogs if money premits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h00pslayer90 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Colb.45)*

in that blank, cant you just install the bulb and projector?


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (h00pslayer90)*

You would need to pull the headlights apart and dremmel the blank out. It is a pain and really not worth the time. I would just buy a new set of headlights and sell your current ones.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Clod)*

With buying a set of E-codes with fogs, you get better lighting all of the way around, main beam and fogs. Through in a good set of bulbs for the main lights and fogs and you are set to go. You will need a Euro switch to activate the fog lights if you want to look stock. Otherwise, you can add a toggle switch.
As for coverage, the headlight fogs work better than the grill fogs for coverage. They are higher and can shine down and out where the grill fogs shine out, IMO.
Also, some have added HID bulbs to the grill fogs and have had good results with the Hella DEs. I have not read of anyone that did HIDs for the headlight fogs however.
I prefer to run the headlight fogs on the first pull and use them as DRLs.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (whatnxt)*

yea well im doing a retro fit, but i need low fogs on first pull because of driving to my cabin can be fogggy as sheeit and grille fogs help out soo much


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (whatnxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatnxt* »_
Also, some have added HID bulbs to the grill fogs and have had good results with the Hella DEs. I have not read of anyone that did HIDs for the headlight fogs however.
I prefer to run the headlight fogs on the first pull and use them as DRLs.

so did you get the regular halogen ones and then drop a hid kit into them?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (Colb.45)*

so did you get the regular halogen ones and then drop a hid kit into them? 
I have not done the HID upgrade to the grills fogs, yet. I am getting a bi-xeon retro done to my E-codes with fogs first. I may just pick-up a cheap HID upgrade for the fogs and see what goes.
FYI, I live in the country and get lots of fog in the fall and the spring. Thick enough that I can not see across the road. The headlight fogs work fine. I will see how the grill fogs work in a month or so.


----------



## theRevenge (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (whatnxt)*

Here's my double setup........both hooked up to the first pull......second pull is for interior neons...........


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (theRevenge)*

haha epic that looks dope dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Double Fogs on MKIV Jetta (theRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theRevenge* »_Here's my double setup........both hooked up to the first pull......second pull is for interior neons...........

















like that setup


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

i just got the ecode headlights... im pretty sure they have fogs in them.. i also have a euroswitch, but the fogs dont come on... do i need the wiring for them to work"?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

If your car didn't come from the factory with fog lights you need to run a wire from pin 8 (NL) on the switch to pin 2 (NL) on the headlights.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

http://abella.net/?page_id=76


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks man. what kind of wire should i get? the ecs fog wiring kit?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

The ESC wiring kit works. There are some others that provide wires. Do a search. Don't have them 
on this computer. 

Doing your own, you need to get the connectors which can be a pain.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You can get the connectors ("repair wires") from the dealer or ECS Tuning.

Any automotive wire 16AWG or larger should work fine.


----------



## vdubVR6jetta (Sep 14, 2012)

jetta PWR said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *theRevenge* »_Here's my double setup........both hooked up to the first pull......second pull is for interior neons...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you wire the fogs to first full ?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks good. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Grrrit (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks neat. Ive Been wondering about this. Im going to take my W.E. front clip and put it on my gti this winter, and vice versa. (The jti/getta deal.) The gti currently has headlamp fogs, my Wolfsburg does not. I'll be picking up a pair of Hellas with fogs as well. 

Would it be possible to tap into the headlamp fogs for power and ground for the bumper fogs? To get them all on at one pull? Just to simplify things and avoid the need for excess harness'?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

Get the main power from the battery, ground to body and use the current fogs for the trigger wire for a relay. Might pull too much current if you use power from the existing fogs.


----------



## Grrrit (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok right on. Thanks. I wasn't sure if it would draw too much juice for both.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Four 55watt bulbs will draw around 18amps. The fog light circuit is only fused for 15amps - so I wouldn't try to run four lights off the stock wiring. But running two sets if lights in the fog is sort of counter productive - more light in the fog is a bad thing.


----------

